

Show HN: What do you think of my resume? - kibwashere
http://arthur-moreau.net

======
mc_hammer
i would put the position title on the job history

i would change the "i like" x to "i do"

i would put a portfolio/i made section page (and a little a little
interactivity)

just my opinion tho :)

~~~
kibwashere
All ideas are welcomed ! I take note ! Thank you !

------
dudul
Fun. However, I don't know if these kinds of resume actually work to get a
job, so you should probably make sure you still have a "traditional" copy
somewhere :)

(I think that there are a few grammatical errors, but I'm not a native speaker
so I won't elaborate.)

~~~
kibwashere
yeah you're right, and you're not the first to tell me that ! i will make a
'traditionnal' resume in addition, just in case :)

